# Snowboarding in California?



## eschen515 (Aug 30, 2009)

Im looking to move out to California and pick a school that would be close to a good snowboarding Resort or Mt. just a place to board basically. What are some of the decent places to go and some of the more affordable ones? Thanks for any help


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sacramento State, UC Davis, Sierra College, are the close ones. University of Reno in Nevada is another one close to the Tahoe area resorts. Maybe the best one as you are not traveling the same direction as the 11 million or so people that live and come from the West to the resorts.


----------



## baddmaddy (Mar 2, 2010)

Another vote for University of Nevada Reno. Less than an hour away from North Tahoe resorts and even closer to Mt. Rose.

Not sure if you are looking a 2-year schools, but College of the Siskiyous is very close to Mt. Shasta.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

baddmaddy said:


> Another vote for University of Nevada Reno. Less than an hour away from North Tahoe resorts and even closer to Mt. Rose.
> 
> Not sure if you are looking a 2-year schools, but College of the Siskiyous is very close to Mt. Shasta.


Whatever you do, don't go to college of the siskiyous! That place is a shit hole.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

UCLA: 
- bear mountain 2 hours away
- mammoth 4 hours away
- tahoe somethin like 8 hours away


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Tahoe, lots of places to ride.

Mammoth where all of LA goes after a storm.

So my vote is somewhere near Tahoe.


----------



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

if you do, dont go to the valley, go to tahoe, thats the best area in my opinion, so many options there


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

AlxStat said:


> if you do, dont go to the valley, go to tahoe, thats the best area in my opinion, so many options there


By "valley" I am assuming you are talking Sacramento Valley. The problem with Tahoe is that there are not really any good University's there. There is a JC and you have Sierra. Sierra is a good school if it has a good program in what you want. If not, then not so much. 

Also, if you can get into UC Davis, it would be more than worth your while to go to. A degree from that school has some serious pedigree. Then you can move to Tahoe (or elsewhere) after your are done and enjoy living the bum life up there. 

Tahoe is 'effin rad, no doubt about that at all.


----------



## HelixDnB (Feb 23, 2010)

Whatever you do don't go to a sub-par college JUST so you can be close to some snow. There's always trips that you can take that are in the vicinity of anywhere. Your education should come before some sweet powder imo - cause when you land that sick job after college, you can afford to go wherever you want all winter long.

Just some food for thought.


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

Any reason you're only looking at Cali schools?

Western Washington University is an hour or so from Mt. Baker (got my MA here) and University of Washington is probably less than that from the Snoqualmie Pass areas. Both areas get tons of snow, both schools are good, both Seattle and Bellingham are fun towns, and none of the areas mentioned will get as busy as SoCal.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

Reno all the way... they also have great nudie bars!


----------



## Greyvdub (Nov 16, 2010)

HelixDnB said:


> Whatever you do don't go to a sub-par college JUST so you can be close to some snow. There's always trips that you can take that are in the vicinity of anywhere. Your education should come before some sweet powder imo - cause when you land that sick job after college, you can afford to go wherever you want all winter long.
> 
> Just some food for thought.


I agree with this, put your education first, you'll find time to go boarding.


----------



## CrookedMouth (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm from the sacramento area. snowboarded at kirkwood the majority of my life and now live further away in the bay area and will still be snowboarding at kirkwood this season, I moved further away for education, going to City College in SF to transfer to Davis. If you can get into Davis like was talked about earlier. You'll have some serious weight, that is a very good school it used to be part of Berkeley before becoming it's own college. just sayin. . and its like 2 hours from kirkwood which arguably has some of the best big mountain snowboarding in california. GL.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Education is overrated (this is coming from someone with a master's degree).

You have the rest of your life to work and be a slave to "the man". Get on with your life while your young do what makes you happy (in an Ecclesiastic sense) and you'll figure out a way to get by. If you play your cards right maybe you'll figure out how to take care of your own shit without becoming yet another cubicle dweller. I don't have the answers, but I know it can be done.

Just sayin...


----------

